# Meet Mochi the Ragdoll



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi, I'm Izzadorableragdolls Lady Mochi. You can call me *Mochi* and I'm 100 days old. I've been living in my new home for a week and a half now. Here is a picture of when I first arrived:









I was a little scared, but new mummy kept me in an enclosed room with all that I needed. It wasn't long before I wanted to be a little terror and explore this new home.

One of my favourite place is this comfy couch with lots of cushions. I frequently take my mini-naps there:









But my all-time favourite spot is on mummy's laps. She spends way too much time at her desk, this is the only way I can get some love:









Anyway, mummy says I'm growing fast so she's upgrading my little scratch post!! She reassured me that I can stop scratching on her walls and wait for my very own cat tree that's arriving next week.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Lady Mochi,
How could anyone...not...fall in Love with you?!!
You're a little beauty! And just look so Precious! 
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

What a gorgeous little Mochi! I'll bet she is fun to play with and snuggle.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Oh my goodness, kittens are *so* photogenic and beautiful. Little Mochi, you are gorgeous.


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you ladies!!


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

What a darling!


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Gorgeous and smart!! What a sweet kitten


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Great photo series, it made me smile this morning. 
You have a little beauty there.


----------



## stevescott213 (Nov 14, 2008)

OMG So cute!


----------



## kbear (May 12, 2013)

she's gorgeous! any plans to get another kitty friend for her?


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

ellag said:


> she's gorgeous! any plans to get another kitty friend for her?


I am so tempted to get another one!! But right now I'm still at a loss regarding her ear infection. The vet bill is adding up and I'll need to start saving before I can afford to get her a play mate. I also want a little more one-on-one time with Mochi, and further experiment what else I can do with her clicker training 

Watching her grow up is bitter sweet, each day, she is losing more and more of her 'kitten-look'. And the more active she is, the less lady-like she becomes... just look at the way she sleeps!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That's stunning! Never really understood ragdolls except that I've been told they are "soft" both physically and emotionally.


----------



## Innerbeauty (Sep 28, 2015)

Precious!!! Such an innocent face...


----------



## cpr34 (Jun 1, 2015)

Omg...she is so cute!!! How can anyone not fall in love with her? (*_*)


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Mochi - cute name, adorable kitten.


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Love her girly sleeping poses! Ragdolls have such a docile nature!


----------

